# Tom Petrovski - New Kid on the Block



## SevenFX (20 October 2007)

For anyone that didn't catch Tom Petrovski little while back on the late News, and what lead his rise to Fame in You Tube... LOL 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWCUiZbGwxA


Have a Laugh

SevenFX


----------



## aaronphetamine (20 October 2007)

What a champ. God I love Tom Petrovski, He is my hero.

I remember watching him do this when it was on TV, it was a Friday night and I was quite drunk with mates over and I turned the music down and everything to hear him, and he f**ks it up ! hahaha. Priceless.


----------



## sam76 (20 October 2007)

ha ha,

Sounds like the bloke had autocue problems.

lol


----------



## son of baglimit (20 October 2007)

and forgot it was going live to air.................


----------



## mb1 (20 October 2007)

Does anyone know what his actual role is in comsec apart from reading the news?


----------



## SevenFX (20 October 2007)

mb1 said:


> Does anyone know what his actual role is in comsec apart from reading the news?




*Apprentice* news reader..

However in his favour, he is coming along, as seems to have got it together since...

Tradesman doesn't become Qualified, without hitting potholes along the journey.


----------



## BradK (20 October 2007)

awesome stuff...


----------



## krisbarry (20 October 2007)

Surely you would think that all these banks/finance companies that have sqillions of dollars in funds would be able to afford media liason officers.  

I mean get some real talent and people that can actually handle being in front of the camera.

I have see one too many doe brains on these finance market updates that make themsleves and the companies they work for look like trash.

I see little kids get up in front of the class at school and uni and perform amazing oral presentations without stumbling over words and shaking like they just sh_it their pants.

Sorry Tom Petrovski, but you are either made for the camera or not, no offence mate!

If I see one more trash finance update I might just spew


----------



## BentRod (21 October 2007)

From what I have seen he would have to be one of the best presenters out there.

Gotta laugh at ppl like you STC(and all the other nerds on Utube),  you guys just love knocking down winners.


----------



## krisbarry (21 October 2007)

Oh my god...has anyone see this dude perform in front of the camera....I just cringe watching him...utter embarassing performances time and time again.


----------



## krisbarry (21 October 2007)

Now this dude (Alan-Kohler) is awesome, love his style.  A true presenter, and very talented.


----------



## BentRod (21 October 2007)

I prefer this lovely lass.

Geez she's a gem.

http://hort.ifas.ufl.edu/floriculture/Floriculture-Bio/K-Barry.htm


----------



## krisbarry (21 October 2007)

Yes she even has a degree in Post Hole Digging (PhD) lol

By the way, not my type of girl


----------

